# Centering a RV or Boat trailer hitch.



## Memoryof3theMan (Jul 28, 2002)

Hie RV ers, Just joined and signed up in manufacturers section.
Thought I would post and see if we have any Nascar or Horse showing
rv ers out there. Check my profile all welcome to post or email me
direct.


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 9, 2002)

Centering a RV or Boat trailer hitch.

Any see the race last week nascar that is!


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 14, 2002)

Centering a RV or Boat trailer hitch.

ANYONE HERE?????


----------



## fjohn56 (Aug 15, 2002)

Centering a RV or Boat trailer hitch.

Hello!!  I don't think that Nascar is really a big deal here,MemoryOf3theMan.  Most of these people are too busy having fun doing other things. Not too shoot you down, I like to watch the Drag-racing stuff, and like winston Cup Racing, too. I'm just not a fanatic? about it. Glad to see you here.  John


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 16, 2002)

Centering a RV or Boat trailer hitch.

Thanks for the support John, Going to bristol motor speedway
next weekend....ultimate nascar experience......will make a fan
of anyone.....it did me!


----------



## Memoryof3theMan (Aug 20, 2002)

Centering a RV or Boat trailer hitch.

fjohn,,,,,190,000 fans at bristol can't be all wrong?


----------

